# Oily Hair After Haircut



## DasSavva (Feb 19, 2009)

This might sound strange, but I recently cut my hair. It's sort of a bob with one side a bit longer than the other.

I've pretty much had longer hair all my life. From below the shoulder blades and down. This is the first time I've cut it really short and it seems to get so oily too easy. I have to straighten it for this style and I do my best to take care of it well. I just don't understand why within a day or two it looks like I've gone a week without washing it. It gets really stringy-like and just looks dirty.

Any ideas? Perhaps I need to use a new shampoo? It's just frustrating looking like I'm clean all over save for my hair.

Any insight would be great. I'm pretty much at a loss.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 19, 2009)

Do you find yourself touching your hair more often....like do you move your bangs out of your eyes and such? Any scalp stimulation will increase oil production..


----------



## DasSavva (Feb 19, 2009)

Just when I straighten it or brush it. When I was younger and I would get excited with my hair cuts, I would touch it and my mother would tell me that it would get dirty quicker if I kept touching it, so that stuck.

I really can't understand why it get so gross so soon. I'm afraid of overwashing it and drying out my scalp. As for shampoo, I've been using Herbal Essences Body Envy (the orange one) and I have never had any kind of problem like this until now. I mix my shampoos up every so often, but they're usually HE shampoos. The one I used previously was the purple one. Pin Straight, I think is what it was.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 20, 2009)

Are you using more product with the new cut? It sounds like it would be more high maintenance over longer hair.

For me, the shorter the hair, the more I fuss, style and add products to get a decent look.

I have heard that clarifying shampoos are best with oily hair. And always apply conditioner on ends of hair.

Other than the shampoo, try to avoid all other products from getting near your scalp.


----------



## Aniger86 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, I think you can use a clarifying shampoo once or twice a week. I personally use the one from Neutrogena and use it when my hair is quite oily as I've missed a day of washing.

Have you called your hairdresser up to enquire if there's anything you can do to keep the scalp cleaner? Maybe they can recommend the right shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## DasSavva (Feb 23, 2009)

My mother used to be a hairdress. She still knows how to cut hair well, but hasn't kept up with all the new hair care products and such. She's the one who cut it, too. :X

I think I'll try the clarifying shampoo once or twice a week. If it doesn't help, I think I'll go find a hairdresser and see what his/her opinions are.

I do appreciate everyone who took the time to answer this. Thank you.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 23, 2009)

You are very welcome...goodluck!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 23, 2009)

Shorter hair needs to get washed more often. You still produce just as much oil with longer hair as shorter hair so the oil has less room to go, making it look oilier.


----------

